# Micro needling for burn scars



## KarenRNcoder (Sep 22, 2016)

A provider billed CPT 17999, unspecified code for micro needling to treat burn scars. Our 3rd party payor countered with 17111, which the provider is disputing. I don't see that 17111 would be accurate, but can't find a more specific code for the micro needling. Has anyone come across this who can give me some direction on how this should be coded? Thanks.


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 22, 2016)

My understanding is its unlisted. I know my employer has a policy where all unlisted need a PA and we are to find a comparable code for pricing purposes. I can see why they came up with the code as a scar would fall under a lesion.


----------



## KarenRNcoder (Sep 27, 2016)

Thank you for your response.


----------

